# (April 1-3) 2011 AKC National Agility Championship - Lexington, VA



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So I just broke down and paid the BIG BUCK ( that's $4  ) to figure out Bretta got enough points/DQ's for us to go! So will anyone else be there???

American Kennel Club - AKC National Agility Championship

*2011 AKC National Agility Championship*

*Qualification Info*

Once again, dogs competing in the Preferred agility classes will be eligible to compete in the 2011 AKC National Agility Championship. The Preferred and Regular class dogs will compete for separate awards at this event. The event will be held at the Virginia Horse Center in Lexington, VA on April 1, 2, 3, 2011.

*Regular Class Qualifications:* The qualifying period is December 1, 2009 through and including November 30, 2010. Therefore, exhibitors should keep track of any double qualifying scores and MACH points earned during this time period. Dogs will be eligible to enter this event if they earn at least 6 Double Q’s & 400 MACH points from the Regular Excellent B Standard & Jumpers With Weaves class during the qualifying period.

*Preferred Class Qualifications:* The qualifying period is December 1, 2009 through and including November 30, 2010. Therefore, exhibitors should keep track of any double qualifying scores earned during this time period. Dogs will be eligible to enter this event if they earn at least 6 Double Q’s from the Preferred Excellent B Standard & Jumpers With Weaves class during the qualifying period.

*NOTE:* In order for dogs to compete in the Preferred Class at the 2011 AKC National Agility Championship they must only compete in the Preferred classes during the qualifying period (December 1, 2009 through November 30, 2010) excluding any runs at the 2009 Agility Invitational and the 2010 National Agility Championship.​


----------

